# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Keel, neus, oor >  A.U.B wie weet raad voor mijn oren?

## carmeniere

Hallo Lieve mensen

ik ben raadeloos al 3 jaar dat ik last van mijn oren heb, ben al wat artsen afgelopen, nu si dan vast gesteld dat ik schimel eczeem zou hebben.
Ik weet mij geen raad!! heeft iemand met deze ervaring?
De jeuk is dan ook heel erg! 
Ik hoor graag u reactie
Met vriendelijke groeten

----------


## pjotr

vraag je arts eens ,, zure oordruppels M TRIAMC 0,1 % FN ,, voor te schrijven dat heeft mij met hetzelfde probleem prima geholpen. Wel door een arts laten bekijken ,niet alle aandoeningen zijn hetzelfde, sterkte ermee, gr.Piet.

----------


## carmeniere

Bedankt Piet, maar deze zure druppels heb ik al veel van gebruikt, zonder enige resultaad, de dokters in het ziekenhuis weet geen raad meer!!!

----------


## Luuss0404

*Onderzoek bij een gehoorgangontsteking*
De diagnose gehoorgangontsteking wordt bijna altijd gesteld op basis van het klachtenpatroon en het onderzoek van het oor. In enkele gevallen zal aanvullend onderzoek nodig zijn in de vorm van het afnemen van een kweek, het maken van röntgenfoto’s of het doen van weefselonderzoek.
Bij verdenking op een contactallergie kan aanvullend allergieonderzoek door een huidarts gewenst zijn.
*Schimmelinfectie*
Een schimmelinfectie wordt behandeld door middel van een grondig oortoilet gevolgd door toepassing van zure oordruppels of een antischimmelgeneesmiddel, dat plaatselijk via een oordruppel of via een tablet of drankje kunnen worden toegediend. Een corticosteroïdhoudende oordruppel dient vermeden te worden. In hardnekkige gevallen wordt een antischimmelcrème op een tampon toegepast.
_(Bron; kno.nl)_

*Behandeling*
De behandeling van een gehoorgangontsteking is afhankelijk van de oorzaak en ook van de ernst van de ontsteking.
Eerst moet de ontstoken gehoorgang gereinigd worden.
Als de ontsteking hevig is wordt vaak in de gehoorgang een in een bacteriedodende vloeistof (aluminiumacetotartraat) gedrenkte tampon ingebracht. Aanvankelijk moet deze tampon dagelijks vervangen worden. Als de gehoorgangontsteking rustiger wordt kan met alleen druppelen volstaan worden.
Voor een minder hevige ontsteking is druppelen met een bacteriedodende vloeistof gedurende een week de standaarbehandeling.
Gaat de ontsteking gepaard met koorts dan zijn waarschijnlijk ook de omliggende weefsels mee ontstoken. U krijgt dan een antibioticum voorgeschreven.
Als er sprake is van een behoorlijke jeuk dan wordt aan de oordruppels hydrocortison toegevoegd. Dit heeft een ontstekingsremmende werking en gaat de jeuk tegen.
Gaat een gehoorgangontsteking niet over dan zal een kweek worden afgenomen om na te gaan welke bacterie of schimmel de veroorzaker is. Er kan dan meer gericht met antibioticumdruppels behandeld worden.
_(Bron; gezondheidsnet.nl)_

Heb je alle middelen die hierboven staan al gehad?
Ik zou de KNO arts om een kweek of weefsel onderzoek vragen zoals hierboven beschreven staat zodat je zeker weet wat je hebt en er een passende oplossing kan komen!
Heel veel sterkte!

----------


## carmeniere

Hartelijk dank.
Bij mij is al vaker een creme met antischimmel werking in het oor door de kno gedaan, nu wordt deze creme niet meer verkocht in Holland, 
Hij zei tegen mij dat deze het enige was dat zou helpen tegen mijn eczeem/schimmels.
Ik ben echter ten einde raad.
Een kweek zei hij dat is niet nodig, dara komt niets uit.
Ik heb vaak het middel met corticosteroide in het oor gekregen, dat helpt een week dan komt het weer terug, ook de jeuk dat echt mij hek maakt.
zure druppels helpen niets tegen de schimmels bij mij, heb ik ook al.
mocht u nog wat weten dan hoor ik dat erg graag.
hartelijk dank

----------


## carmeniere

artelijk dank.
Bij mij is al vaker een creme met antischimmel werking in het oor door de kno gedaan, nu wordt deze creme niet meer verkocht in Holland,
Hij zei tegen mij dat deze het enige was dat zou helpen tegen mijn eczeem/schimmels.
Ik ben echter ten einde raad.
Een kweek zei hij dat is niet nodig, dara komt niets uit.
Ik heb vaak het middel met corticosteroide in het oor gekregen, dat helpt een week dan komt het weer terug, ook de jeuk dat echt mij hek maakt.
zure druppels helpen niets tegen de schimmels bij mij, heb ik ook al.
mocht u nog wat weten dan hoor ik dat erg graag.
hartelijk dank
carmeniere is nu online Rapporteer aanpassen

----------


## Oki07

Als je er al zolang mee loopt te tobben, zou ik een second opinion bij een andere KNO-arts vragen. Op kweek zetten, lijkt mij geen gek idee als de zalfjes enzo niet helpen. Misschien kan er dan een gerichte antibiotica kuur gegeven worden.
Je hebt recht op een second opinion, dus ik zou gewoon de assistente van de afdeling KNO bellen en zeggen dat je naar een andere KNO arts wilt, omdat je er zo moedeloos van wordt.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Carmeniere,

Kan de KNO arts het middel niet vanuit een ander land (bv België of Duitsland) importeren zodat hij jou alsnog kan helpen? Zou toch te zot voor woorden zijn dat je hier de rest van je leven last van moet blijven houden! Als het wel in een van de buurlanden verkrijgbaar is maar de KNO arts het niet mag importeren zou je misschien voor een second opinion daarheen kunnen?
Zoals Oki07 aangeeft zou ik een second opinion aanvragen, misschien dat een andere KNO arts een ander idee heeft!
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

